# bacteria leaf scorch



## phasthound (Sep 25, 2004)

Here in NJ, we are seeing a rise in bacteria leaf scorch in oaks. Does anyone have any first hand experiance treating this problem with Cambistat? How about injection of antibiotic? 
I understand the disease itself is not treatable, but can either of those treatments alliviate the symptoms?
phasthound


----------



## alanarbor (Sep 25, 2004)

I've noticing the same thing in PA. I personally have been using cambistat. There's not a whole lot of data on it, but I have used oxytetracycline microinjections for about 8 years and never been really happy whith the results, plus it is a yearly wounding of the tree. The (Very Few) tests done with cambistat have shown a 3 year synptom reduction on oaks. I'm going to have a fair amount of data next season, we've so far treated about a dozen oaks, so we're waiting to see.


----------



## arboromega (Sep 28, 2004)

i read on cambistat for this, but have not used it. i have applied copper hydroxide to bls. combined with pruning. still waiting for results


----------



## arboromega (Oct 5, 2004)

sorry i wrote i used copper hydroxide(kocide) for BLS and i was thinking of fireblight that i did the kocide treatment on. i did use some cambistat on a pin oak with BLS today and will post when i see some results.


----------

